# clean anatomy references



## gdzeek (Jun 3, 2010)

Does anybody know a good website for getting good anatomy reference poses without butt naked people all over them?


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Jun 3, 2010)

I really don't know of any, and kinda wouldn't recommend it either.  It's important when learning anatomy to take in all of the body, and covering things up disrupts the process of understanding human form.

Posemaniacs has skinless CGI models if that's a better option.


----------



## SwingandaMiss (Jun 3, 2010)

http://www.scribd.com/doc/4461582/The-Human-Machine-by-George-Brigman

Best damn reference you'll ever find. If you want to go all out, there's also http://www.scribd.com/doc/4461737/Constructive-Anatomy-by-George-Bridgman

Which has a more detailed section on faces and combining the portions of the body.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 3, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> Does anybody know a good website for getting good anatomy reference poses without butt naked people all over them?



Go Outside. Ask your friends to pose for you.


----------



## Eske (Jun 3, 2010)

SwingandaMiss said:


> http://www.scribd.com/doc/4461582/The-Human-Machine-by-George-Brigman
> 
> Best damn reference you'll ever find. If you want to go all out, there's also http://www.scribd.com/doc/4461737/Constructive-Anatomy-by-George-Bridgman
> 
> Which has a more detailed section on faces and combining the portions of the body.



Thanks for these!  Brigman is great.  If you happen to have any links to online versions of Loomis, I would be highly appreciative.  

I highly recommend anyone looking to seriously improve their artistic ability, to look at these links.  This information is unparalleled when it comes to drawing basics.


----------



## SwingandaMiss (Jun 3, 2010)

electropanda said:


> If you happen to have any links to online versions of Loomis, I would be highly appreciative.



It's really hard to find the ones that haven't been abridged by that one guy who also did "Anatomy for the Artist" but I'm sure they're somewhere lurking on Scribd.


----------



## Mollfie (Jun 3, 2010)

www.posemaniacs.com

You can turn then around etc too to get a different viewpoint.


----------



## Jw (Jun 3, 2010)

Arshes Nei said:


> Go Outside. Ask your friends to pose for you.



QFT

unless your friends are nudists...


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 3, 2010)

rooshidavid said:


> Genomes are modified over evolutionary time to produce a diversity of anatomical forms. Understanding the relationship between a genome and its phenotypic outcome requires an integrative approach that synthesizes knowledge derived from the study of biological entities at various levels of granularity, encompassing gene structure and function, development, phylogenetic relationships, and ecology.



... in English, plz?


----------



## Jw (Jun 3, 2010)

rooshidavid said:


> Genomes are modified over evolutionary time to produce a diversity of anatomical forms. Understanding the relationship between a genome and its phenotypic outcome requires an integrative approach that synthesizes knowledge derived from the study of biological entities at various levels of granularity, encompassing gene structure and function, development, phylogenetic relationships, and ecology.




Translated, this knocks around to this:
Genetic codes are changed over time to produce a variety of body forms. Understand the relationship between the genetic code and the way the code presents itself in an environment means you will need to combine studies of a variety of body forms of different shapes and complexity; adding how gene traits are altered, transfered, and shown; the understanding of why these genes develop the way they do; how similar creatures branch away from each other according to the genes; and understanding the environment's changes it causes.

In other words, you need to understand why faster herbivores have longer legs, how temperature and weather changes how creatures look (think winter-thickness coats on a dog) and other background stuff on why creatures look the way they do.


----------



## Fay V (Jun 3, 2010)

rooshidavid said:


> Genomes are modified over evolutionary time to produce a diversity of anatomical forms. Understanding the relationship between a genome and its phenotypic outcome requires an integrative approach that synthesizes knowledge derived from the study of biological entities at various levels of granularity, encompassing gene structure and function, development, phylogenetic relationships, and ecology.



Translation: I'm trying to sound smart by using my biology text book for this post.


----------



## sunandshadow (Jun 3, 2010)

Could just google bathing suits or underwear.


----------



## SwingandaMiss (Jun 3, 2010)

Fay V said:


> Translation: I'm trying to sound smart by using my biology text book for this post.



Dynamics. Learn fundamentals of structures, bones, muscles etc. since they are (at least mostly) the same regardless of animal or man, just in different form and proportion.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 3, 2010)

electropanda said:


> Thanks for these!  Brigman is great.  If you happen to have any links to online versions of Loomis, I would be highly appreciative.
> 
> I highly recommend anyone looking to seriously improve their artistic ability, to look at these links.  This information is unparalleled when it comes to drawing basics.



Uhh yeah, I've pretty much posted them in the Tutorials section. 

Go. Look. There. More. Often. 


You'll find people reposting links here that I've already put in the sticky in the tutorials threads.


----------



## SwingandaMiss (Jun 3, 2010)

Arshes Nei said:


> You'll find people reposting links here that I've already put in the sticky in the tutorials threads.



=A=
I've never been to the tutorials section, sorry. I had no idea someone else had already posted them.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 4, 2010)

SwingandaMiss said:


> =A=
> I've never been to the tutorials section, sorry. I had no idea someone else had already posted them.



Don't Worry too much about it. I'm just saying because people think Palette town is for tutorials. It's more of just posting art and kinda talking about stuff, where Tutorials and Critiques have most of the stuff that people are looking for in terms of tips. The problem is that It seems that the tutorials section seems to be "general" not just illustration. I'd rather make the tutorials Section a subforum of Palette Town though it may make people miss (not see it) more.


----------



## Fay V (Jun 4, 2010)

this'll be less helpful than the skinless or nude stuff, but you can always try looking up underwear models.


----------



## Jw (Jun 4, 2010)

Fay V said:


> this'll be less helpful than the skinless or nude stuff, but you can always try looking up underwear models.



Yeah, the only bad part is that you'll never see anything but "perfect" people, and sometimes the flaws are really what makes a drawing. Still, it's a good cheap way of finding references.

Another thought: kickboxing (or some other martial art like Muay Thai, Karate, Tae Kwon Do, etc ) pictures. Most people will be in action poses, and that is a good thing to study. They'll likely be wearing robes if you pick more Asian style fighting, but it's still excellent to see how joints work.

Another option: gymnastics pictures. And you actually have a variety in heights there pretty often, so that's a perk.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 4, 2010)

Or you can look up people dancing.


----------



## Fay V (Jun 5, 2010)

jwmcd2 said:


> Yeah, the only bad part is that you'll never see anything but "perfect" people, and sometimes the flaws are really what makes a drawing. Still, it's a good cheap way of finding references.



that's true, but i don't think learning the "perfect" form is too detrimental at first.

Another good one is sports pics. you still have some issues with lack of flaws still but they normally wear tight clothes and you get nice action shots.


----------



## Jw (Jun 5, 2010)

Fay V said:


> that's true, but i don't think learning the "perfect" form is too detrimental at first.
> 
> Another good one is sports pics. you still have some issues with lack of flaws still but they normally wear tight clothes and you get nice action shots.



That's true, I guess I forget some people need the building blocks first.

Another thought: swimming is a good pick. Most women will wear fairly lose-fitting suits, and you can get some awesome free forms to study.


----------



## grygon (Jun 22, 2010)

the brigman site is... a nice site of empty white boxes... how handy!  i tried IE and firefox and got nothing but a suddenly slow server, even handier!

for me, i rely a lot of 7chan.  yeah, it's loaded with porns but if you're 18+ so what?  i'm asexual, i promise i don't visit that image board for the jollies.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 23, 2010)

grygon said:


> the brigman site is... a nice site of empty white boxes... how handy!  i tried IE and firefox and got nothing but a suddenly slow server, even handier!
> 
> for me, i rely a lot of 7chan.  yeah, it's loaded with porns but if you're 18+ so what?  i'm asexual, i promise i don't visit that image board for the jollies.


 
Protip. That's scribd not a Bridgman site.
Bonus tip: his books are also on archive.org


----------

